# custom recovery?



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't even have this, but with root I may consider it now. Does it have a custom recovery yet?


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Not yet, but you can bet it's being worked on...

Root just happened yesterday and that was Step #1.


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

Would DX2 bootstrap be possible?


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe all current recoveries have been tried. The D3 is the first Moto device with the OMAP4 processor. So none of them were really expected to work.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Can some one try the x2 one for me, http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/13/droidx2-bootstrap-released-clockwork-recovery-is-go/ Download, Plug into the wall (Wall only), install (Accept Su) and Reboot recovery!
Have Sbf Ready it may softbrick, be warned!


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Can some one try the x2 one for me, http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/13/droidx2-bootstrap-released-clockwork-recovery-is-go/ Download, Plug into the wall (Wall only), install (Accept Su) and Reboot recovery!
> Have Sbf Ready it may softbrick, be warned!


I thought there _wasn't_ a SBF for the D3 yet?


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

There is not. I tried it, no dice. Just hangs on moto logo.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

You Guys Don't Have Sbf? and Damn... you guys may have to wait for the bionic to get custom Recovery cuz :/


----------

